# IELTS booking process?



## Prajal (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

Which of the following sites to use for booking a slot for IELTS exam in INDIA (General Training) ?

ielts. britishcouncil. org/CheckAvailability.aspx

ieltsidpindia. com /Candidate-Registration3.aspx

First one is showing 6th April as the earliest date available.
whereas the second one is showing 23rd March as the earliest date available.
(for INDIA Hyderabad location)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I chose IDP


----------

